# JD 5603 inoperable pto?



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

My knowledge of these JD/Yanmar tractors is *very limited*. I'm attempting to help my nephew diagnose this tractors pto problem. I've been researching the 5603 parts catalog & I've determined pto is driven by a dry clutch that's manually operated by cable on clutch housing. I can't determine how flywheel transfer power to trans input shaft. I determined foot clutch pedal only controls an electronic switch. Is anyone familiar with how the 540E changes speeds? Could this 540E control rod be in neutral position?
Thanks for any assistance, Jim


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Jim. I would include Yanmar in your title to attract attention of the Yanmar guys. We do have some good Yanmar guys on this forum.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Harvey
Thanks for your suggestion.. I inspected the tractor yesterday & determined the pto E speed change lever mechanism wasn't engaged properly. Pto shaft spins when engaged & engine operating BUT stops turning when pressure is applied to shaft with a 2X4. PTO clutch is probably slipping.


----------

